# Removing trunk trim on E46 with nav



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

So before I destroy my car (again), I figure I'd ask...

I need to remove the driver's side trunk trim to access the nav computer/changer area. What is the "proper" way to remove it? I see some plastic rivets -- do I just pry those out, or is there a proper way to get those rivets out?


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

alee said:


> So before I destroy my car (again), I figure I'd ask...
> 
> I need to remove the driver's side trunk trim to access the nav computer/changer area. What is the "proper" way to remove it? I see some plastic rivets -- do I just pry those out, or is there a proper way to get those rivets out?


Use a panel puller if you have one. (a special tool exists that lets you easily pull those with a squeeze of a handle but not necessary) Otherwise you can make do with a screwdriver and being real careful. There are four rivets you need to pull... two that secure the plastic tray to the trunk floor, one between the tail light area and the nav hump, and the last one above the hump about halfway in. If you look in there you can't miss it.

I have to pull the bulb holder for the tail light out when I do mine. The liner is tucked under/behind that and it helps to have it out.

Once the rivets are out, lift the plastic tray from the bottom of the tray... reach as far under the tray as you can as if to lift the bottom of the liner from where the tray is and pull up and out. The liner should just kind of fold out of the way enough for you do do what you need.

Knowing your history with the car... make sure you have an EMT on standby.  :rofl: j/k :angel:

And here's the cliche.... Putting it back is the reverse of removal. I think you may find it a bit more challenging to put back than to pull out... I know I did. Putting the rivets back is the easy part.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Seems too easy. I'm pretty sure I'm going to draw blood.  :rofl:


----------

